# Tec carb stamping to part number cross?



## keyboards (Jan 17, 2011)

I've searched through the forums and I haven't found it yet (doesn't mean it's not there;I may have missed it).

Is there a cross-reference from the stamped number on the carb flange to Tecumseh carb part numbers somewhere? 

I have some seemingly identical carbs all with different stamped numbers on them. 
1107G5G
1186K3C
1572K6T

The 1107 I believe is a 632230, but it has a cracked flange. Just wondering if the other two are equivalent carbs.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I dont know, but if the 632230 number is right, this is on a H50, H60 model?

I couldnt find nothing for the other numbers....

Sometimes if you post the engine model and type number, you would probably get a better response from the folks on here.

If all else fails and you get nothing, try to bolt up one of them and see if it works or not. Worse case senario, it wont work. It will be to much gas or not enough.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

keyboards said:


> I've searched through the forums and I haven't found it yet (doesn't mean it's not there;I may have missed it).
> 
> Is there a cross-reference from the stamped number on the carb flange to Tecumseh carb part numbers somewhere?
> 
> ...


1107 = Tecumseh 632230

1186 = Tecumseh 631787

1572 = Tecumseh 640092A (replaces 632560A)

The first four digits are the Mfg. number of the carburetor, they can usually be crossed over at parts look up site.


----------



## keyboards (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks 30 year and DJ!

DJ; yup, the 1107 came off an H50-65565V on a Coleman genny. THe carb flange was broken and I picked it up for $10 at a garage sale. Pulled the carb and kept it with me in the truck and got the others from various places. Want to see if I can get it going to have as a small power plant for camping.

THansk again guys!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If one side of the mounting flange is still good, then I would suggest using some jb weld to repair the cracked flange. As long as you have the broken part, it should work ok. I would also recommend that you double up on the mounting gasket when you reassemble if you re-use the cracked carburetor.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## keyboards (Jan 17, 2011)

I've heard of people doing that but I was skeptical due to the vibration involved and the fuel itself. 

I suppose though that would be an inexpensive short fix to make sure everything else worked before I spend real $ on a carb and such. I'm thinking I'll probably have to re-magnetize the generator frame, depending on how long it's been sitting in this state.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

keyboards said:


> I've heard of people doing that but I was skeptical due to the vibration involved and the fuel itself.
> 
> I suppose though that would be an inexpensive short fix to make sure everything else worked before I spend real $ on a carb and such. I'm thinking I'll probably have to re-magnetize the generator frame, depending on how long it's been sitting in this state.


JB Weld is not affected by fuel and is pretty durable. The extra gasket will help insulate the vibration. It may or may not last, but your right, it's a good way to see if it will work before spending too much on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> JB Weld is not affected by fuel and is pretty durable.


Do you meen that as in the location it is in or fuel doesnt affect it at all?

I had repaired one steel gas tank on an old cub cause somebody did that and when it fell off it looked like half frozen electrical tape and very plyable. The customer told me that is what he used. So I just flushed out the tank, filled with water and welded the crack shut. No more leak!

Im not trying to say your wrong, I just seen a different case.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

dj722000 said:


> Do you meen that as in the location it is in or fuel doesnt affect it at all?
> 
> I had repaired one steel gas tank on an old cub cause somebody did that and when it fell off it looked like half frozen electrical tape and very plyable. The customer told me that is what he used. So I just flushed out the tank, filled with water and welded the crack shut. No more leak!
> 
> Im not trying to say your wrong, I just seen a different case.


Generally it's not affected by fuel regardless of the location. I have never had any issues with it, but I only use it when cost or part availability is an issue. If you don't mix it right, you might have issues with it. Sounds like they did not use enough hardener. I generally do not use it on fuel tanks, but I have and it worked alright. Should not be an issue at all it this particular application.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If you have enough flange to make contact you can shape a washer to allow the bolt to seal against an air leak, if you use 2 gaskets as 30Year suggested it should work fine. The carb on my Gravely snowblower with a 5hp has both flanges broke and it runs fine with one gasket. Have a good one. Geo


----------

